# Affordable taxidermy?



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

What is the most affordable (another word for cheap, but that doesn't sound right) animal or fish to have mounted?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Im guessing a chipmunk. Squirrel maybe.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Most likely upland birds.


----------

